

Fighting Tax Fraud, Slovakia institutes Lottery to Collect Receipts - metermaid
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/20/world/europe/forget-the-car-in-slovakian-lottery-real-prize-goes-to-tax-man.html

======
joeclark77
They were doing something similar in Taiwan when I lived there 13 years ago.
Each receipt had a lottery number on it, and every month or two there'd be a
drawing of prizes. There was no need for a citizen to "register" their
receipts... the onus was on the business owner. Making the receipt a lottery
ticket caused ordinary citizens to expect and demand a legitimate receipt from
each business, so the business couldn't skirt the taxes.

